# looking for simple automation solution



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Our layout has a DCC-controlled mainline, and a trolley that crosses it at a 45 degree crossing. The trolley runs on DC, with a simple aristocraft autoreverser.

Years ago, before I converted to DCC on the mainline, I set up an infrared detection system designed by Dave Bodnar. The infrared detector/emmitter detects a train on the mainline, and shuts off power to the two track sections on either side of the crossing. The trolley stops. Then when the train on the mainline passes a second infrared detector, it restores power to the trolley line. Here's a crude diagram.


detector -
-
-
---------- -----------
-
-
detector - 


Mainline, DCC trains enter from the bottom: when they pass the detectors power is switched on or off to the track section on the right and left of the crossing. 




It's worked well until recently, when some of the wires connecting the track sections broke. As I thought about rewiring it, I also thought "hey, there ought to be a way to do this with DCC." I belive I need a block occupancy detector that would sense when a train was at the crossing, and would shut off power to the DC trolley track sections.

Can anyone steer me towards an east way to do this? (Toddallin, I don't want to do it with relays and extra wiring).


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

I like this company for DCC block controls.

Fred will help you out with your design.


www.dccbitswitch.com


----------

